# Drum Programming for Macintosh



## Dwellingers (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi.

I Have Logic Express which I record ideas with, but i would like to program som e drum-tracks to practice to and so forth - Any good programs i should check out? EZ og Drumkit from hell or that kind of jazz???


----------



## Thomas (Jul 15, 2007)

EZDrummer is good, especially if you also have the Drumkit from Hell expansion. Works great in Logic, too.

In case you're just looking for simply backing drums, there's no need to manually program the tracks as it comes with dozens of grooves which can simply be dragged onto a MIDI track.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool, i Will try it out


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 16, 2007)

Does this work easliy enough with pro tools?


----------



## Thomas (Jul 16, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> Does this work easliy enough with pro tools?


Yes, with version 7 and above. More info here: Compatibility List


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 17, 2007)

I have 6.3.9 i am sure it would prob still work.... i sure hope so i am planning on buying it soon


----------



## Durero (Jul 17, 2007)

I program all my drum parts just in Logic itself. Have you tried this?


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 18, 2007)

Durero said:


> I program all my drum parts just in Logic itself. Have you tried this?



No i have not, i dont even have logic. I want something that is good enough for demos.. will logic work? i have been looking at drumkit from hell 2, anyone know anything about this? perhaps controlling it with a midi keyboard or programming either or. I dont care about preprogrammed loops just wanna be able to make my own drum beats to keep the feel behind my songs and ideas.


----------



## Durero (Jul 18, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> No i have not, i dont even have logic. I want something that is good enough for demos.. will logic work? i have been looking at drumkit from hell 2, anyone know anything about this? perhaps controlling it with a midi keyboard or programming either or. I dont care about preprogrammed loops just wanna be able to make my own drum beats to keep the feel behind my songs and ideas.


I should have quoted the original post as mine was meant as a reply to Dwellingers, but anyhow yes muffgoat, I'm sure you'd be very happy working in Logic if you tried it. It's a real heavy duty piece of software like Protools, but with easier sequencing from what I've been told. You could do anything from rough demos to professional masters with it.

I program my own beats with it as you're describing, I don't use preprogrammed loops - although they're available within the program.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 21, 2007)

i program my drums in garageband... works pretty freakin´ good for me haha 

i have come to love garageband after a while, it´s just so cosy


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2007)

Durero said:


> I program all my drum parts just in Logic itself. Have you tried this?


I don't think the initial post was about the programming aspect but the sounds/samples. Programming drums in Logic is fairly easy, but you'll still want it to sound like a drumkit, and EZDrummer provides that.


----------

